

Android captures 81% global market share, Windows Phone is ‘fastest growing’ - dcu
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/31/android-captures-record-81-global-market-share-windows-phone-is-fastest-growing/

======
cbeach
I think this was inevitable given the sheer number of cheap e-readers and
basic media devices being manufactured in China which happen to use Android.

A more revealing statistic is web traffic, where iOS leads at 63% (stat: Piper
Jaffray), and has made recent gains. 40% of apps downloaded in 2013 Q1 were
iOS, vs 51% Android. 74% of revenue generated by apps was iOS (stat: Canalys).
Business use: 62% iOS, 35% Android (stat: Citrix).

~~~
Oletros
> I think this was inevitable given the sheer number of cheap e-readers and
> basic media devices being manufactured in China which happen to use Android.

Ahem, those are not smartphones

> A more revealing statistic is web traffic

Exactly why?

~~~
thedrbrian
Because it can indicate whether someone bought a smartphone or a feature phone
with android on it.

~~~
Oletros
No, it doesn't, it only means that there is less browsing.

If you use Facebook, Twitter, Whatsapp or other applications there won't be
browsing stats but the use won't be the one of a feature phone

------
33degrees
Is it really accurate to talk about market share when looking at shipments? A
lot of those phones may never make it into users' hands...

